# Not ovulating....now what?



## brennan (Feb 1, 2009)

I am about 90% sure that I am not ovulating. I'm having regular periods 30 day cycles but it seems as if my body is trying to ovulate but not yet. I have not been temping but my ewcm comes and goes. I should say that when I got pg with dd I did not have any noticable ewcm and managed to concieve through temping and just having a very consistant cycle. However since having dd and getting af back I have been getting patches of ewcm.

Dd is 19 months and still nurses in the night (I don't know how much, but not a ton) but she only nurses when she wakes up, down for nap and down for bed with maybe 1 or 2 extra sessions sometimes during the day.

So I'm not ovulating....now what? Do I really have to wait? Wean? Anything I can do? I really would love to have another lo.

Thanks


----------



## luminesce (Aug 6, 2006)

I'd start charting temperatures and recording cervical mucous daily. That will tell you with a very high precision if you are ovulating or not and could highlight other problems as well. (Sometimes breastfeeding women have short luteal phases that balance out on their own over a few months.) It will also give you a cycle history which could be helpful later.

Breastfeeding tends to make cycles fluctuate for a while but eventually they tend to even out.


----------



## lilcrunchymama (Jun 14, 2010)

I agree, I would definitely temp and chart, too. Just to see where you are at and have a base to go off of.


----------

